# Fluval FX5 Vs. Rena XP4



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I got a rather nice monetary gift this year from a relative, and I'm thinking of upgrading to a larger canister then my current XP2 (gonna need it anyway when I upgrade my tank in a few months).
I already know the Fluval beats the XP in GPH by a mile, but that seems to be the only advantage it has over the XP4.
Has anyone ever owned both these filters? How do they compare in terms of quality, ease of maintenance, etc? As the topic description states, are they really worth the extra $100 I'd spend over the XP4 (XP4 would run me around $200, the FX5 would cost me around $300)?
As usual, thanks in advance for any/all help.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You can get a FX5 for 200 shipped off of ebay. I did it and I am so glad I got one. Hold a crap load of media, and it is great. For the money I would get the FX5.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm a xp man myself, this topic has been talked about many time, I to have been looking into getting one (fx5) myself like you other then the gph I don't see the differance to pay 100 more I'm very happy with my xp's but like most I'd Love more filtration, the reports on the fx5 are good tho..........


----------



## Got Aro? (May 15, 2007)

I haven't own a XP4. Judging from specs, I would say FX5 beats XP4, but if it was me, I'd rather get two XP3 instead of FX5, which was what I did. FX5 is a b!tch when cleaning/maintaining. Pulling it filled with two gallons water from your stand is not a nice thing you like to do on the weekly basis


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Got Aro? said:


> I haven't own a XP4. Judging from specs, I would say FX5 beats XP4, but if it was me, I'd rather get two XP3 instead of FX5, which was what I did. FX5 is a b!tch when cleaning/maintaining. Pulling it filled with two gallons water from your stand is not a nice thing you like to do on the weekly basis


Weekly basis? more like every 1 to 3 months.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Got Aro? said:


> I haven't own a XP4. Judging from specs, I would say FX5 beats XP4, but if it was me, I'd rather get two XP3 instead of FX5, which was what I did. FX5 is a b!tch when cleaning/maintaining. Pulling it filled with two gallons water from your stand is not a nice thing you like to do on the weekly basis


i have two fx5s on my 135g and i clean my filters every six months and thats feeding twice a day every day, 3'' to 5'' to 6'' to 7''to 9'' pygos and i have eight of them, those filters are awsome i run nothing but all biological on both my filters i have biomax filled to the top in each basket which is [3] in each filter, they are awsome well worth the money if you have to spend. getting a new tank built,
96'' long 30'' wide 30'' tall and im going to add a third one to my new tank


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

fluval 100 percent fluval


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with the post above about the pricing on the fx5. I got mine off ebay from monster pets in pa, and it ran me 185 shipped or so.

http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUVAL-FX5-AQUARIUM-FI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

fx5 fo sure


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry to all the Fluval guys, but I got my XP4 today.
The owner of my LFS gave me a great deal and knocked the price down to $150 because I bought all the media to go with it.
I put the old sponges and ceramic rings from my XP2 in it along with the new bio media and got it up and running already.
I Gotta' admit, it looks a bit ridiculous running on my 29 gallon tank right now, but it'll be all cycled and ready for when I get my 120g.
I can't believe how quiet this thing is, I was worried about noise as my tank is right next to my bed but the loudest thing in the tank is still the venturi on my powerhead. 
Again, I appreciate all the advice, and that FX5 does look like an awesome filter, but the price I got my XP4 for was just too good to pass up.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

one thing about the fx5 is that there is no primming of the lines. its done by itself. also every 24hours thfx5 expels all the air within the filter.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

RBP7 said:


> one thing about the fx5 is that there is no primming of the lines. its done by itself. also every 24hours thfx5 expels all the air within the filter.


You prime the XP via a cap in the top of the inlet tube. You close the valve on the top of the canister, fill the inlet tube with water, cap it off, then open the valve, starting a siphon that fills the filter. You only have to do this once, unless you take the inlet tube apart, as when you close off the valve on top of the canister it keeps the inlet tube full of water.
Basically, unless you completely disassembe the filter, it's a once and done thing and not that big a deal.
How come they have to expell air every 24 hours? I've never had a problem with air build up in my XPs in the first place.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Got Aro? said:


> I haven't own a XP4. Judging from specs, I would say FX5 beats XP4, but if it was me, I'd rather get two XP3 instead of FX5, which was what I did. FX5 is a b!tch when cleaning/maintaining. Pulling it filled with two gallons water from your stand is not a nice thing you like to do on the weekly basis


water changes should be done weekly to remove nitrates (created by rotting crap caught in the filter) but you dont have to clean the filter weekly

if you do clean it weekly dont clean the biological media because it will kill the bacteria and make the tank cycle everyweek and never be compleatly cycled


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

The Xp4 is a good purchase im sure you will be happy with it and it is a hell of a filter, IMO not as good at the FX5 but its still very good and will do a good job on your tank


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I have know dought that the fx5 is one of the best, but for the price you really can't beat the xp's, one fx5 diffantlly out filters one xp(3 or 4) but you can get two and in some cases three xp's for the price of one fx (without price matching or looking all over the net for weeks for a fx deal) there is know dought that one day when the price comes down or I can find a deal at a time when I have lose money I'll get a fx but untill then I'll stick with my xp's just my two cents........

Oh yeah, the best filter imo is a wet-dry...........


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I love the wet and dry filter, i have only ever had one and wish i had the room and equipment for another and the dosh to buy the set-up


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> (without price matching or looking all over the net for weeks for a fx deal)


I see some lfs near me pricing the FX5 at $190. The price has really come down.



> Oh yeah, the beat filter imo is a wet-dry...........


Too true.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

where in wi do you see this price?


----------

